# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Updates 02.02.2018

## mohamed73

- RIFF JTAG Manager 1.77:
- Improved RIFFBOX2 Communication - improved problem which causes the  JTAG Manager to freeze in situations when 'Stop' button is clicked in  the process of (PC <--> BOX) data communication.  
ISP Resurrector DLLs:  LG F100L LG F240KLG F670LLG H324LG P715Motorola XT-1068Motorola XT-1706Nokia Lumia 930Pantech A760SSamsung E110SSamsung E170KSamsung E170LSamsung E250LSamsung E300KSamsung E310LSamsung G313HSamsung G360HSamsung G531FSamsung G570FSamsung I8262Samsung I9105Samsung J210FSamsung J500FSamsung P3110Samsung P3113Samsung S6790Samsung P601Sony E2303Sony E2353Sony LT26iSony LT26iiSony LT28h

----------

